# chicago snow?????



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

so who thinks we will get snow for chicago this weekend? i was watching tom last night he said snow but know who's tom called it last storm maybe he will be right this time too xysport


----------



## The Plow King (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't know about Chicago, but north of you in Madison we are expecting 11-16" total by Sunday night.  

Lot's of work this weekend and early next week cleaning up. payup


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

February 22, 2007
February already Chicago’s 3rd snowiest and more’s coming
No February in Chicago has hosted two 10"+ snowstorms. That’s why a new storm responsible for winter weather advisories across 18 states including northern Illinois, is being monitored so closely. It’s possible this system could deposit that much or more snow over at least sections of the metro area, though much can change. The new storm is likely to begin unleashing precipitation on the area by Saturday afternoon as snow or sleet. Though temperatures are close enough to the rain/snow threshold, an extended snow/sleet/freezing rain mix could cut into any snowfall. The consensus of 28 computer models is that an average of 1.49" of precip may fall (water equivalent), and as much as 75% of it could fall as snow. That would make an 8-10" weekend accumulation entirely possible. The 18.1" already on the books this month at Midway Airport is 75% more than the 10.3" that falls in an entire February and qualifies as the 3rd snowiest since 1929.

--By Tom Skilling, WGN-TV Chief Meteorologist


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

We have a Winter Storm Watch posted for 1/2" ice accumulations tonight, followed by 6-12" of snow Saturday and Sunday. Ready, willing, and able I guess!


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

what about nw indiana why can't we get some lovin down here to we want to work and have bills to pay also. Even the lake snow machine isn't helping, i might have to see if someone can get that fixed or lubed up or something.:realmad:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Blizzard Warning here for us tonight until tomorrow noon. Sound like a lot of weather guessers are still going back and forth between all snow and a mix to snow. We'll see


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Not any more buddy, ICE STORM WARNING


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes I stand corrected. They must have been changing it just as I was typing . Still a winter strom warning for us. Blizzard warnings just over the border now.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

this whole storm could be a bust but at this point, who knows? 

This one is all over the place and im sorry but im not getting my hopes up. I didnt on the last storm either and look what happened, haha. Only time will tell at this point. I for one sure could use the money.

Drive safe everyone, I just got home from my full time job and its gettin' pretty slick out there. For im going to get


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Ahhhhh, global warming .. the problem and solution to everything xysport 

I'm still holding tight that I'll see 2-4" out of this system. The air is dry though....


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Its like one giant slushy cone here. Keeps changing back and forth from sleet to freezing rain and a little snow. We have maybe a 1.5" in spots. I'm actually hoping for no snow, i don't mind salting but I don't feel like plowing all night, kinda sick of snow. I just want to use up all my salt before spring. 

How about you guys up around southern Wisconsin, are you getting 16-20" they were predicting?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

In woodstock we have like 5+ in of snow and about an inch of ice/slush.


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well i'm right where I39 and I80 meet and we about 2 or 3 inches of VERY heavy snow. Its raining right now. I kind of hope it keeps raining and melts it away becaue it's not going to be fun to plow.3 inches will seam like 10.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

About 5-6 inches on back patio. I have not stepped in it yet but it looks like it is all snow. Leaving now to plow so will find out soon enough.

Good luck guy's and be safe driving.


Edit:
Just walked out to garage.

It is ice raining. Think I will let it pass and have the snow absorb it before I start.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally finished....

sheared the front driveshaft yolk. 

Thankfully a friend had a spare. 

1 hour downtime....no biggie

That was definetley a "parts breaker" snow.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

NorthernILPlwr;378140 said:


> That was definetley a "parts breaker" snow.


Yeah, No kidding!

Im thankfull that I didnt break something, but that was a REALLY heavy snow.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

looks like more heavy wet stuff starting tonight.. I heard 2 to 4...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

AlwaysGreener;379618 said:


> looks like more heavy wet stuff starting tonight.. I heard 2 to 4...


Yeah but its pouring rain right now. Id almost rather the snow doesnt fall. It will be another wet and heavy one!


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

stroker79;379676 said:


> Yeah but its pouring rain right now. Id almost rather the snow doesnt fall. It will be another wet and heavy one!


Same here.. I hope it misses...


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You guy's must have money falling out of your pockets.

Last year we did not lift the blades one time in February and only salted 5 times. Everyone was complaining and talking about loss of money.

This year we have a record February in snow. I personally have made more money in 2/07 then I ever have in a single month of my plowing.

And you guys want it to end?


Bring it on Mother Nature, and bring it hard.


----------



## R-Team Ent. (Nov 21, 2005)

I hear that!!!purplebou :bluebounc :redbounce


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I do have a regular fulltime job so while the money isnt falling out of my pockets im not hurting too bad.

I mean dont get me wrong, I hope it snows more too but i really dont like the heavy stuff. If it snows a 4" storm like the stuff we had in february id be REALLY happy!


----------

